# Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of these...



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

I found this website that has some Nubians but I have to get on a waiting list to get one, since I am still learning about goats I want to know what your thoughts on this ladies goats are:
http://www.gallopingwindsranch.com/GWRgoats.html


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

WOW i JUST bought one from her! im in LOVE with the spots lol. I bought a purebred buck Martin. Teresa barr-jones is very honest and correct in her descrpitions of her goats. I knew exactly what i was getting with the goat she sold me. Her goats are very lovely to look at. unfortunately i dont know for sure how much milk her does put out, but i believe she is trustworthy.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

Well it depends on what you want them for. Are you wanting color? Or milk? Or show?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

^^Ditto^^


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

I have been to Galloping Winds with a friend, she was picking up a doeling. The does were in GREAT shape, the bucks were too. We even got to see a cria (baby llama) be born and take it's first steps.

I'm on the waiting list for next year and so is my friend. Her kids are reserved FAST. She plans on having new kids in March. Do you want to know anything specific? I know some of the does came from Fat Bottom Farms, which is a GREAT milking line for Nubians.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

Sorry but imo just because they milk a lot or have pretty colors doesn't make them worth more :shrug: Conformation is just as important as how much a goat milks, if a goat isn't structurally correct she won't be able to hold us as well as she ages.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

Thanks thats good to know about her. I am wanting it really just for the milk and also as a pet, and I love the cool colors of her Nubians. But since I will be breeding it I do want nice confirmation and bloodlines so the babies could be easily marketable or even shown if I ever did decide to try showing. I like this lady because she is not just too far from me, and I just LOVE the colors she has.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

If you want show quality then I would keep looking. Sorry, but rarely do you find spots and show quality with the same goat. At least I personally haven't seen too many spotted goats that I've actually liked. Not saying they aren't out there! The nicest spotted Nubians I have seen are Saada's Nubians. Blissberry Nubians also has a spotted doe named Godiva that I like. Also, one thing I do not like about spots is...sometimes the spot "plays tricks" on your eyes and makes the goat harder to judge correctly.

When breeding for show...color does not matter. I don't care if that goat is blue, purple or yellow as long as it is correct! But if you are only breeding for pets and milk...then go for it. JMHO


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

Looking at the does...Mikki is the only one I like, she has the closest to a better confirmation than all the others and I think that Trevor has the better dairy qualities of the bucks...there are alot of colorful goats at that farm but even if you are just wanting a milker.. it's best to see the dams, grand dams udders and see how thay are holding up as they age, even the best of the best in confirmation may not always have a well supported udder after 3 or 4 freshenings and as a milker, one of the most important things to have is a doe who's teats don't hang in the milk bucket. lol


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

Thank you. I think my main goal is to breed for good pets, and milk. I have shown horses before and enjoyed that so I think showing might be a long way off for me. I really do like the loud colors and just want a really nice sweet nubian goat. I did not plan on getting a Nubian as I had heard they where loud, but the three girls i got that are Lamanchas are VERY Loud and cry all the time, everytime they see a person they are crying out to them, even if they just hear something that might be a person lol. So I think the Nubian won't be all that much louder.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

Mikki was actually one of the Does I liked, I loved her buck kid this year









I was thinking I might try to reserve a doe from her, If she has a doe.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

My friend bought Camille, and WOW the color change. I will have to find the updated pictures of her for you later.

I took a look at the udders of the does, and while they were perhaps not show quality, all were decent udders, and looked like they'd be great for milking.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

There is no pic of Sera, but pedigree wise...she has some pretty decent animals behind her - Serenade, Aubree(Nat'l GCH doe), Finale(Nat'l GCH doe) Jericho(sire of two Nat'l RGCH doe Jaguar). Google their whole registered name and you should be able to find pics. For bucks...Micah. He has the best topline of the three bucks and his sire's dam line is pretty strong - Lavender, El-Levitica, El-Kaziah, Sharm-El-Shiek and there's also some Kastdemur's in his sire's side, too. Again, google should bring them up for you if you want to look at them. Hope this helps.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

I think they have some pretty goats. I don't know nubi bloodlines very well, but they sure are flashy goats. Just remember that color isn't everything...just a bonus. But I think if you're just looking for pet milkers then a kid from them would work just fine.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

Thats the buck i have. He is very correct (from what i understand so far about correctness) Im really excited about him he's very sweet as well. Martin's spots have faded quite a bit, but he is still very pretty. I'm not into showing, so what i look for is a good pet and good milking lines it definatley doesnt hurt if they are pretty too. I REALLY like Solstice. She is soooo pretty!!! I just fell in love with her buck that she had this year Stuart. But he was reserved before i could get him lol.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

Oh wow I would LOVE to see pictures of your goats now that they are older. Camille was the other one out of Mikki I really liked also so I would love to see current pictures of her if you have any.

And GoatJoy I LOVED the colors of the little Buck, and would really like to see how they did as he got older.

Its so cool to talk to someone that has had kids from this lady. I am very excited and can't wait to get mine.

I have already made a website for my new goats lol. I am a website designer so of course i have to have a website for just about everything lol. but it should be up in a few hours, its called www.justkiddingfarms.com We went with that also because it is my husbands and my initials. JKF,

I have already put my name down on the list for A doe. I am excited and since I really am just wanting a pet and a milker I think her goats will do me just fine.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

Here are new pictures of Camille, on this page: http://udderlycountry.webs.com/juniors.htm

Can you believe how much she changed? She is SUPER sweet too, she followed us around the whole time. Carrie (the owner) is in love with her and so am I! We also picked up the doeling "Annie" who went to live with a neighbor and friend, Matt.

All three of us are on the waiting list for next year so it's going to be interest!


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

Can someone tell me how to post pics? i was trying to post a pic of Martin now...but i dont know what im doing lol


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

You have to host it on Facebook, or a photo hosting place to give it a url, then you select Img in the buttons at the top of the post thing here, and then copy and past that url between the two img tags.

If you can't get the picture hosted anywhere just email it to me and I will post it for you. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

What I do, is I resize the picture in Paint so a decent size, then upload to Photobucket. Then you use the link with the tags.

Or you can email it to me and I will post for you? epona142 @ gmail.com


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

Are the pictures smaller if i send them from my phone? i really need to get a better pic of him anyway. I have a good one, but its not a sideshot. His spots have faded SO much. THey aren't even dark brown anymore. I bet when he's fully grown he will just be brown. But he is so pretty. He looks just like his mom in the face.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*















hoping i did it right... :?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

*Here ya go...you just had an extra (Img) on them.*


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

LOL ok thank you so much!!


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

Wow they both changed a lot in color. Thats interesting to see how much they change. I really like both though. The mother of Camille was out of Mikki and she also changed a lot. Its cool to see them older now. thanks for showing me.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Thinking about Adding a Nubian what do you think of thes*

He looks great! A stunning boy.

And indeed its really neat to see how much they change. I love these goats.


----------

